# Si/Ti Dominant-Tertiary Loop?Could it be?



## Carola (Apr 26, 2011)

I've read about dominant-tertiary loops .
In particular i'm suspecting that i could have a Ti/Si or a Si/Ti tertiary loop . 
I often over-analyze my past failures and think that it is better if i don't try anything , because i know that i will fail again. 

I'm thinking about a tertiary loop because these remenbrances from the past , this current obsession to look at my past ,doesn't make me feel better ( as a normal dominant function's action ) but on the contrary it is a way to stop me and make me feel a mess :tongue: .Then i try to search something positive, because i want to break this stagnation (it could be my aux. function that want to drive me to immerse in the external world and do things) . 

Then , it is apparently a tandem action of two introverted functions. 

But this is not so much oriented on social relationships , as the post on tertiary loops described. But i don't know , is it important? 
It seems a similar process to me , but oriented on a different object.

If so , i would be an INTP or an ISFJ. 
I dindn't considere ISFJ as a possible type , but i want to exclude nothing.
I thik it is more likely INTP to me because , as i can remember, to be lost in my thought was a charateristic of mine . It still is , but now i'm much much much more extroverted. 
The tertiary loop could explain my troubles to identify myself with Ne (tha anyway i find right from some verses) or Se .This if i'm ti dominant.But from what i've read ,doubting is a trait of Ne :tongue: So ... I don't know , I'm only making hypotesis . 

Now , i will admitt that i'm ISFJ . If so , i would have a strong Fe , at least in past i would have a little more strong , i guess. 
I don't think that i 've been in a tertiary loop from my childhood :crazy: But it could be that it wasn't again well developed. Anyway , only in the last time i'm learning to accept some social conventions that i didn't like at all and that i found ...stupid .Than i was much more rought . So , i guess that my Fe wasn't so much developped. Now maybe a little more. SO it could be that i'm developping my auxiliary function (if i'm an ISFJ) . 
The only thing that can't be explained in this way , is my tendency to be ever lost in my thought and over analyze things , than seem a lot Ti and that isn't a recent thing (so it seems unlikely to imagine that Ti is my tertiary function , because it would mean that i'm in a dominant tertiary loop from a lot of years , almost always ) 

So...WHat do you think about this? Is it a delirium ?:crazy:Or could have sense? 

PS: sorry for mistakes , i'm sure that i've made a lot


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Carola said:


> I've read about dominant-tertiary loops .
> In particular i'm suspecting that i could have a Ti/Si or a Si/Ti tertiary loop .
> I often over-analyze my past failures and think that it is better if i don't try anything , because i know that i will fail again.
> 
> ...


Could you please be more clear with what you are trying to say?
Unless you got a psychological disorder like Borderline Personality Disorder, or something else that interfere with your results then your personality is constant but dynamic.
Your personality type is based on preference and because of that, a dominant-Tertiary Loop can't happen (but I guess it depends on how you view the types).

What you want to do is ask yourself, how would the perfect moment be like? And what would a nightmare society be like for you? (for example. A world where there is no room for "doing what you want", or a society where there is no boundaries, rules or structure?). Then you would know I/E and J/P, and then you'd only have to find S/N and T/F.

P is connected to S and N, J is connected to T and F. So if you are a P, then you'd either have Se, or Ne as a dominant or auxiliary and if you are a J, then you'd either have Te or Fe as a dominant or auxiliary function.http://psychcentral.com/lib/2007/symptoms-of-borderline-personality-disorder/


----------



## Carola (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the answer!


Acerbusvenator said:


> Could you please be more clear with what you are trying to say?


I'm trying to say nothing , i made only an hypothesis :crazy:

Thanks for the rest of your post too :happy:


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Carola said:


> Thanks for the answer!
> 
> I'm trying to say nothing , i made only an hypothesis :crazy:
> 
> Thanks for the rest of your post too :happy:


 No problem, and sometimes the feeling of the loop can be based on the fact that you "want" to possess certain characteristics of a function, even if it isn't a preferred function. In that way what you prefer and what you want can contradict each other.
For example: I thought I was in a loop because I kept identifying myself with Fi (this was in a time when I kept jumping from type to type and more specifically when I thought I was an INFP) as I kept wanting to think that it was a preferred function, I kept trying to bump into it therefor I tricked myself into thinking of myself as an INFP as that would make Fi my dominant function.
The thing was, I never really felt like it suited me, I agree that it seemed great, but after a while I realized that I had a colder view of the world then the general INFP. After some more study I realized that i didn't identify with Fi at all.



> *Fi* is responsible for understanding the quality, nature, and proper maintenance of personal relations; makes moral judgments; and aspires to humanism and kindness. Fi has a strong understanding of the social hierarchy and how people feel about each other, their attitudes of like or dislike, enthrallment or disgust, repulsion or attraction, enmity or friendship.


I realized that I had traits like that I for example could just go to a friend and declare our friendship terminated etc. as I did not see the practical use of the friendship anymore.
And when I realized that, then I realized how far away from Fi I really was, and that kinda solved my puzzle.
Maybe if you check some info on the functions, you might solve yours to.

However from what I observed, you do have some F traits, the number of smilies you use can testify for that. After all, I haven't used any (even if that observation may be wrong).
Just remember, it's about what you prefer!

Here's a socionics link
And here's a link for INFP (might be worth checking) (just change the address if you want to check out the other types)
This might also be worth checking out (it got a simplified explanation of the types)


----------



## Carola (Apr 26, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> No problem, and sometimes the feeling of the loop can be based on the fact that you "want" to possess certain characteristics of a function, even if it isn't a preferred function. In that way what you prefer and what you want can contradict each other.
> 
> 
> [


Mhh...My problem is that i tend to identify with introverted functions and not with extraverted. I find that i possess charateristics of Ti a lot , but Si too , but not quite anyway . I find Ne to be right to me too in particular in some descriptions it seems really right for me and more than Si. I've much more the attitude to try to do things in my own way and to discover something than follow estabilished ways . I've the will to change things , even if that doesn't mean that i can .
But i've doubts because i don't find in me that ''reactivity'' and ''creativity'' that seems to belong to Ne . 
And i can't identify with Te at all ( so i guess i'm not an ISTJ). So , the only other possibility is Si Fe , but it is the same for Fe : I don't like at all social conventions and i'm not that interested in social roles .And i find myself too much (mentally) indipendent from others to be that. I don't really feel tha need to be helpful for others (even if i like it) and i need a lot of time in solitude. Relationship can be often suffocating to me, even if i've the desire to create deep (few) relationships.But i don't think that it is my first goal in life. It is also true that i'm worried about the effect that i have on others , it is because i don't like to hurt others and because i don't like to feel in the centre of attention (this when i'm in a group) . 
Then , I listen all voices , and i doubt a lot of myself , but i 've to understand and to find something logical with my own head,In particular social conventions . I want to have authenticity in relationship and i don't want to be bounded by illogical social conventions and traditions ( such as presents in holies or things like that)

Thanks for the links anyway! I will read it .


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Carola said:


> Mhh...My problem is that i tend to identify with introverted functions and not with extraverted. I find that i possess charateristics of Ti a lot , but Si too , but not quite anyway . I find Ne to be right to me too in particular in some descriptions it seems really right for me and more than Si. I've much more the attitude to try to do things in my own way and to discover something than follow estabilished ways . I've the will to change things , even if that doesn't mean that i can .
> But i've doubts because i don't find in me that ''reactivity'' and ''creativity'' that seems to belong to Ne .
> And i can't identify with Te at all ( so i guess i'm not an ISTJ). So , the only other possibility is Si Fe , but it is the same for Fe : I don't like at all social conventions and i'm not that interested in social roles .And i find myself too much (mentally) indipendent from others to be that. I don't really feel tha need to be helpful for others (even if i like it) and i need a lot of time in solitude. Relationship can be often suffocating to me, even if i've the desire to create deep (few) relationships.But i don't think that it is my first goal in life. It is also true that i'm worried about the effect that i have on others , it is because i don't like to hurt others and because i don't like to feel in the centre of attention (this when i'm in a group) .
> Then , I listen all voices , and i doubt a lot of myself , but i 've to understand and to find something logical with my own head,In particular social conventions . I want to have authenticity in relationship and i don't want to be bounded by illogical social conventions and traditions ( such as presents in holies or things like that)
> ...


Sounds a bit like INTP


----------



## snotsnail (Oct 19, 2021)

[Deleted Message]


----------

